# Noble M12 Polish angel correction detail - Deeper Detail



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi guys, time for another write up at last. We don't often get time for doing these, but if you want to stay up to date with our daily antics follow us on Facebook here as we are way behind.

Anyway, onto the car. After doing other vehicles for the customer it was time to have the Noble done. Previously wrapped the car was looking a little tired and it was for it to be removed. After contacting the company that did it, the price for removal was getting on for a fair few pounds with the customer having to sign a declaration that there was no guarantee what was going to be revealed underneath (Get out clause)
Sure enough, cut marks and damage to the car underneath resulting in the whole car having to be repainted by a specialist. All in all a fair job for the price paid (I was expecting higher) and then delivered to me to continue refinement of the paint to remove sanding marks and defects... on with the pics...



I began taking pics of the wash process...



And then the heavens opened... At least it helped with the process 



Inside and the polish/pad combo worked out...





Before and afters on the defect removal stages before refinement...


























































And some after shots... Wearing Polishangel Cosmic...






















A very enjoyable job, even if I was finding polish to remove from the body shop throughout the detail as well as my own 

If you got this far thanks for looking as always and any Qs or C's...

Mike​


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

looking much better:thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work. Nice gloss and reflections.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2014)

Cracking job Mike.....


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great results :buffer:

Looks a lovley shade of red once you've finished with it! Shame some vehicle wrapping companies have no regard for the vehicle, should the wrap have to come off.. 

Looks awesome finished :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning work and car. A real privilege i would think


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

She look's all the better for it stunning turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

s29nta said:


> looking much better:thumb:


:thumb:


diesel x said:


> Great work. Nice gloss and reflections.


:thumb:


Detailed Car Care said:


> Cracking job Mike.....


Cheers Paul :thumb:


AGRE said:


> Great results :buffer:
> 
> Looks a lovley shade of red once you've finished with it! Shame some vehicle wrapping companies have no regard for the vehicle, should the wrap have to come off..
> 
> Looks awesome finished :thumb:


It was a lovely shade. I've always loved the shade of my CT-R in milano red, but this looked just right  Re wrapping, I know some people love it, but not a fan personally due to own experiences. The owner actually said that it was only marginally more for a full respray against what he paid for the wrap. I'm sure the removal was around the 1200 mark too, with disclaimer 


stangalang said:


> Stunning work and car. A real privilege i would think


Cheers Matt, and yes it was. After working on a Lotus lately, which was very finicky, I remember it being even more enjoyable :buffer: Need to speak to you anyway about some coatings... PM me on Facebook, as I'm unsure I have the correct name you use


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Brilliant work :thumb:

I love the 'extremity' of the design of these cars - from every angle you seem to see something that you didn't think was there  :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice turnaround

some work on that wasnt there,well done Mike stunning motor,and even better finish


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice Mike a great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Homework done - Check
Awesome Job - Check

Job well done Mike, hope all is good with you buddy :thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

A stunning finish mate, very well done.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Kriminal said:


> Brilliant work :thumb:
> 
> I love the 'extremity' of the design of these cars - from every angle you seem to see something that you didn't think was there  :thumb:


Thanks K.


steve from wath said:


> very nice turnaround
> 
> some work on that wasn't there,well done Mike stunning motor,and even better finish


Cheers Steve and yes she took a little time, extension bars, small pads etc... Came good in the end 


unique detail said:


> Very nice Mike a great turnaround :thumb:


Cheers Andy :thumb:


tonyy said:


> Great work:thumb:


:thumb:


888-Dave said:


> Homework done - Check
> Awesome Job - Check
> 
> Job well done Mike, hope all is good with you buddy :thumb:


All good thanks Dave and yes, it was a homework night in terms of write ups... Need to do a lot more... So behind! 


ted11 said:


> A stunning finish mate, very well done.


:thumb: Cheers Ted


paranoid73 said:


> :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Awesome job :thumb:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## ashfordnimbus (Jan 14, 2014)

Excellent work, these cars get me half mast, a definite lottery car for me.


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

Beautiful car & great work


----------



## RocnRola (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice job


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice car! Had one of these fly past me on the M25 last summer!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Luis said:


> Awesome job :thumb:


Cheers Luis


Bkjames said:


> Looks stunning :thumb:
> 
> Brian


Thanks Brian


ashfordnimbus said:


> Excellent work, these cars get me half mast, a definite lottery car for me.


Lol, they are a sexy car... I would love to have a play in one :thumb:


Neno330 said:


> Beautiful car & great work


:thumb:


RocnRola said:


> Nice job


:thumb:


20vKarlos said:


> Nice car! Had one of these fly past me on the M25 last summer!


:thumb:

Cheers guys for the nice comments,

Mike


----------

